
Ask HN: Is Show HN Dead? - zupa-hu
Is it just me or is Show HN not updating for others either? It seems that new posts do not show up? Or are posts manually approved?
======
dang
New Show HNs go to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew](https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew).
There's a small point threshold before they make it to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show). Does
that answer your question?

~~~
eveFromKarmaFm
A bit off-topic ~ I'm new to the community and have been looking for the right
place to ask this question:

I recently shared something via Show HN and received a ton of great feedback.
Would it violate any rules or etiquette to share the next version of the same
project once the feedback has been incorporated?

~~~
dang
"New features and upgrades ("Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't substantive
enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

The main thing is not to do post another Show HN too soon. Readers don't like
to feel like someone's pushing a submission too hard, and submitters always
underestimate how patient they need to be. You need to let the hivemind caches
clear.

When you do repost, it would be good to link to the previous HN thread and
explain what you've done since then. That will probably make it more
interesting, since those who didn't see the earlier thread can go back and
reread it.

~~~
eveFromKarmaFm
Thank you so much! This makes sense.

